# Help choosing a WSD road bike



## valigator

Hello,

I'm just about 5'2" and looking to buy my first road bike. I just signed up to do the Team in Training Century ride around Lake Tahoe so I am looking for something that will get me through comfortably and allow me to do some climbing. Prior to now I have been riding a hybrid on flat trails, longest distance around 30 miles, so any road bike will be some improvement but would like to get something I can enjoy for years to come.

My budget is around $2K. We have been looking at carbon fiber bikes with 105 components which seems like the standard in this price range. My partner and I have been to three different stores and we were hoping to buy bikes together to possibly get a better deal, but he is a lot easier to fit so it may not matter. 

Anyway, so far I have been to three different stores and gotten three very different recommendations.

At one store i looked at a great Felt FW5 that was a 2009 model, but at 47cm the manager thought it was too big for me in terms of reach. He actually recommends that i get a 44cm model, which in the felt means 650cm wheels. I'll also have to wait several weeks for this to come in, which means more training rides on my hybrid.

Today we spent two hours at a different store looking at Specialized Ruby Comp Triple. It is a sweet bike but the most expensive at about $2500. He spent a lot of time measuring me for the small but determined that it was also too big and recommends the 44cm. This model would have 700cm wheels.

At another store, I test drove a Felt ZW6 briefly, for around a mile, it felt great compared to my hybrid but I didn't do much of a fitting. Today I went in and looked at the ZW5 which has nicer components and the guy at the store seems to think a 45 cm frame will work for my height and reach. My concern here is that he spent maybe 10 minutes or less on the measurements and I worry about buying a bike too big for me because he wants to make the sale.

There is another local shop we haven't visited that carries Treks and Specialized. They do not have the small sizes in stock so they would have to special order regardless. 

From reading some reviews on these and other forums, Specialized and Trek seem to be the best options for Women, though the Scott Contessa also gets some nice write-ups. I do not see a lot posted on the Felt.

Does anyone have an opinion on any of these bikes? Should I make the effort to look at the Treks as well before I decide? Any thoughts on 650 wheels?

My brain is hurting already from all these choices!


----------



## spade2you

I don't mean to further confuse you, but perhaps you could expand your options to other bikes. I'm not bashing WSD, but keep in mind that guys can also small and don't always have the same overall proportions. I'm 5'6" and ride a 51cm Bianchi, although that's given my fit and Bianchi's dimensions which may vary from manufacturers and among different styles of frames within the company.

When you are below average height, shops will need to custom order things. It's good to make sure your shop knows what they're doing when sizing and fitting the bike to you. 

In regards to the triple chainring, I might point you towards a compact double, which still has a nice climbing ratio and generally will shift better than a triple.


----------



## il sogno

Definitely look at Treks. They make a very nice WSD. I like the way they ride and handle. :thumbsup:


----------



## theBreeze

I agree that you shouldn't necessarily limit your choices to a WSD. In my experience WSD benefits those women who are short and have short legs. I am just barely 5' 2" but have long legs for my height. I have been riding a stock 50 cm Gunnar frame for eight years and love it.

I have also been riding with a triple front crank and have no problems with it. Yes, they are a little more finicky to adjust, but once done shift as well as a double if you are careful not to do a lot of cross chaining.

I would really encourage you to try to take the bikes you have under consideration out for a longer test. Three shops allowed me to take a bike out for half a day (while keeping my driver's license and credit card) which allowed me to test it on a nice 8 mile route that included a variety of terrain.


----------



## KoroninK

I also agree to not limit yourself to just WSDs. I'm 5ft even, and have short legs, so I'm pretty limited in what I can ride. What I have found is that Trek 47cm and Specialized 44cm are my best fits. I can also ride a Trek men's 47cm, although I am at the extreme end of it fitting me, so I would think you could ride a men's 47cm Trek since you are just a bit taller than I am. For Trek's, the 47cm are 700 wheels, whereas the 43cm are the 650 wheels.


----------



## spade2you

Forgot the wheel issue. If possible, really try to get a frame that can accept the 700c wheels. Having the same gear as your fellow riders can be worth a lot on long rides out in the boonies.


----------



## evs

*I got this one*

for my daughter last year. A trek wsd in a lower class range than what your budget is, just to give you an idea what's out there. . Shes 5' 2" but as others have said it depends on the length of your arms and legs.. It had a different paint job than the pic of the one in the link. Also make sure you're getting one with a triple ringed crank set for climbing around Tahoe. :thumbsup: but if you're going to spend more money get better shifters.


Trek WSD 1.1 2010
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2010&Brand=Trek&Model=1.1&Type=bike


----------



## terbennett

If you are interested in the Felt, I would ask the shop if they offer a pro fitting. I always say that your bike should fit you like a well-tailored suit (or dress). Did you actually try the 47 cm Felt? I'm curious at why he would say that to you. Were you able to even sit on the bike and reach for the bars? The ZWs are fine bikes (a little underrated IMO).


----------



## Trek2.3

Trek makes a 43cm frame with 650 tires. I'm a vertically challenged guy and I love my WSD. The 650 wheels are no problem. Spare tires and tubes are readily available both at LBS and on-line. I have both a 2.1 (upgraded to full 105) and a 2.3 (upgraded to full Ultegra). Both are great bikes.

I can just fit on a regular post-08 Madone in the 50cm size (sloping top bar) with the seat mast fully down and 1/8 inch of standover clearance. I don't feel it's enought better than the aluminum bikes to support paying the retail price.

Trek will have a good bike that your LBS can adjust into a perfect fit. Go and look.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*650c*

650c wheels just make more sense for a small frame. It allows the builder to put together a frame that fits the rider with good handling characteristics. It is silly to build a small frame around too big wheels instead of using the right components for the riders size.



Trek2.3 said:


> ...The 650 wheels are no problem. Spare tires and tubes are readily available both at LBS and on-line...


My wife has never had a problem with 650c wheels. She carries two tubes but you can always use a 700c tube for that third flat that cannot be patched. An added bonus is 650c wheels are lighter. Yet another added bonus is the gearing is easier, particularly when climbing because of the smaller wheels.



spade2you said:


> If possible, really try to get a frame that can accept the 700c wheels. Having the same gear as your fellow riders can be worth a lot on long rides out in the boonies.


This is just silly. It is not like someone is going to give up their wheel out in the boonies so you can finish your ride and they are left standing alongside the road.


----------



## spade2you

Keeping up with Junior said:


> This is just silly. It is not like someone is going to give up their wheel out in the boonies so you can finish your ride and they are left standing alongside the road.


It might seem that way, but when your friend double flats after you flatted, you can help get them home when everyone is using compatible gear.


----------



## valigator

*Thanks everyone*

thanks everyone for the great advice. I have a lot to learn!
I wound up getting a small Specialized Ruby Expert 

it is an awesome bike, last year's model so i got an amazing deal. I have taken it on a couple of rides so far. The bike store was great and they will tweak it to fit me. I feel a 100 times faster already than my old hybrid!


----------



## jorgy

valigator said:


> thanks everyone for the great advice. I have a lot to learn!
> I wound up getting a small Specialized Ruby Expert
> 
> it is an awesome bike, last year's model so i got an amazing deal. I have taken it on a couple of rides so far. The bike store was great and they will tweak it to fit me. I feel a 100 times faster already than my old hybrid!


Nice choice. Enjoy!


----------



## KoroninK

Enjoy. I agree that is a nice choice.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

my gf was about the same height as you but with a more broad range of price. Looked at 2010 models. She was first eye-ing the Scott Speedster 15 with 105 groupset for about $1500. But ended up getting the Scott Contessa CR1 Pro with the full ultegra groupset for $3000 + tax. 

She loved the bike, and it was probably too much bike for her. But thats better than less bike for her and not being happy with the purchase.

The cr1 pro for women is super light and the ride is butter smooth.


----------



## JulieD

*Looked at Orbea WSD?*

I'm a Reno resident. There's a bike shop on the NW side of town called Peloton. They carry Orbea which makes at least a couple of WSD models. You might want to check those out for variety. 

Like others said, don't rule out a "guy" frame. It all depends on your proportions. Although at your height you may very well choose to go 650c. I have long legs, short torso and am just shy of 5'8". I ride the Orbea Diva and I also have a BH speedrom which looks very different from the Diva because it is not WSD but is compact geometry. However, the effective top tube length, head tube length, seat tube and head tube angles are almost identical.


----------



## MooneyMeyer

*WSD Road Bike - 45 CM*

I am 4'11" and I ride a 45cm WSD. I recommend you stay with the 45 because it will be more comfortable. A WSD will help to. Look at Trek, Gary Fisher and if you can still find one around a LeMonde. My bike has 700 wheels, but friend of mine who has a custom bike says 650 is good for us short gals too - maybe even better. Don't go with a 47 because I think it wll be too uncomfortable if you have to stop short.


----------

